# Alignment experts- Need help w/ 200sx



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

I just had my 200sx/B14 (all stock suspension) alignment adjusted after replacing inner tie rods. I was looking at the spec sheet and this is what they set it at:

LF Camber -.4 deg
RF Camber -1.3 deg
LF Toe .06 deg
RF Toe .14 deg

Is this much difference between the left and right for toe and camber acceptable? Kind of looks to me like they just rushed to get it done. But the toe is the only adjustable setting w/ a stock suspension, correct?

Also in the rear the specs are:
LR Toe .29 deg
RR Toe -.12 deg

I know this is out of spec, is there anyway to correct it besides beam bending? Will the way the toe is in the back cause trouble as it is? Thanks for any help.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I dont know to much about the front.

Your right about the rear and beam bending. There's a guy they did the project 200sx on I think who is like the only one ot get it right.....
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/westend.php


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sercool said:


> I just had my 200sx/B14 (all stock suspension) alignment adjusted after replacing inner tie rods. I was looking at the spec sheet and this is what they set it at:
> 
> LF Camber -.4 deg
> RF Camber -1.3 deg
> ...


I don't have the FSM in front of me (was going to check it last night when I got home and I forgot), but if I remember correctly the front camber is barely within spec. Don't worry about the front toe. Despite what it looks like on paper they have it pretty close (both sides are a little on the toe out side of things, but it's still within spec). I donno about the rear though. That looks a bit off, but I'll have to check the FSM.

You are correct in thinking that front toe is the only adjustable alignment element on our cars. The front camber could be the result of worn bushings, sagging springs, worn wheel bearings, or a slightly bent frame, so checking/fixing those things will put the camber back in line.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> I don't have the FSM in front of me (was going to check it last night when I got home and I forgot), but if I remember correctly the front camber is barely within spec. Don't worry about the front toe. Despite what it looks like on paper they have it pretty close (both sides are a little on the toe out side of things, but it's still within spec). I donno about the rear though. That looks a bit off, but I'll have to check the FSM.
> 
> You are correct in thinking that front toe is the only adjustable alignment element on our cars. The front camber could be the result of worn bushings, sagging springs, worn wheel bearings, or a slightly bent frame, so checking/fixing those things will put the camber back in line.



I am sure he has toe in not toe out. Toe out is way beyond factor spec. Also, he probably has a tweeked frame or the machine is off as far as the camber is concerned. Both the left side measurements are off and they should never really change much. I would want to see if his wheels are straight as well or if they adjusted for that at all.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

98sr20ve said:


> I am sure he has toe in not toe out. Toe out is way beyond factor spec.


The acceptable range for front toe given in the B14 FSM is 0 to 0.4 deg toe in on each side. The "nominal" figure they give is 0.2 deg toe in for each front wheel. 

What I meant was that his numbers for toe indicate less toe-in than the "nominal" figure, but are still within spec.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

Well the toe numbers are just as the ones the guy gave me on the print out sheet that I asked for. They could be off as much as they are since the car was run into twice about 8 yrs ago. But that was supposed to be corrected. 

The only other thing that I could see making the measurements off in the back is that the 2 tires were previously on the front and had pretty bad wear due to the inner tie rods being shot. Not sure if that would make a difference in how they measure it though.


----------

